# Swallowed a whole sponge?



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

I think my 5 month old golden ate a sponge. I actually think she swallowed it whole. It's the kind that's wrapped in a soft mesh, thin about 3x5 inches. It was probably a bit wet, but no soap on it, or very little (dr bronners natural so not toxic). She had to have eaten it really fast because it was there one minute and gone the next. Do I need to take her to the vet? Can she pass it? She's eating ok and is acting pretty normal. It happened last night. She is JUST to the height of being able to swipe things off the counter. I didn't really even know she could...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If she had chewed it I probably wouldn't be worried. But with the mesh thing and the possibility she swallowed it whole I would call your vet.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I would be calling my Vet first thing!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I would call the vet right away, the sooner the better!


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

I don't think she could have chewed it. She isn't very good at hiding the evidence and because of the mesh it would be hard to chew through so fast. If she ate it, it was most likely swallowed. I'm kind of in disbelief that she actually did. I'm still looking for it.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

Ok. They don't open for another hour. I'll call right away.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd call the vet. I'd be worried because sponges expand when they get wet. I would be worried about it getting stuck somewhere.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

Yes.. That's exactly what I"m worried about. A blockage  I wonder if they will induce vomiting or if they will have to remove it surgically. That is too scary


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LunaBelle said:


> Yes.. That's exactly what I"m worried about. A blockage  I wonder if they will induce vomiting or if they will have to remove it surgically. That is too scary


Try not to panic. Call your vet and see what they say. They may opt to do an x-ray and see where it is. And there may be something they can give him to encourage it to pass. If it hasn't been in him too long, it may be easier to get out (I have no clue here - they may not want to induce vomiting in case it gets stuck coming up).


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

If it is in the stomach, they might be able to grab it with a scope which is much less invasive. We've been there too!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

The above post is correct. If you catch it in time they may be able to scope. My sisters lab ate some pipe cleaners. They knocked him out and got them out with a scope. He woke up and was fine after. You may have waited to long.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

She ate it last night, so not too long.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

LunaBelle said:


> She ate it last night, so not too long.


They had her lab into the vet within a couple hours. Then they had to wait a couple more for his food he had for breakfast to digest. Hoping the best for your pup.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I when Rundle has swallowed large items (e.g. 2x3 inch himalayan chew), it has sat in her stomach for a whole week before she threw it up, with something else that she ate. Things that are large that can't pass through the stomach sphincter very easily can hang out in the stomach for awhile.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

She's with the vet down getting an X-ray. They said they will induse vomiting if it's an option. I hope it is..


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

I will. I'm still looking for that **** sponge, lol. I'm finding it hard to believe she swallowed it whole. I guess I'll know soon enough. ?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yikes...the perils of puppies. Good for you for getting her in...if you're like me, you'll come in the front door and immediately find where you put the sponge...like in the refrigerator. You laugh...I've done that.

Hoping all goes well...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My brother in law looked for a hour for those stupid pipe cleaners their dog ate. Finally they couldn't find them and sure enough there they were in the exray. He was like that dog could not of are those pipe cleaners.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

My pup swallowed another dog's collar and tags in puppy socialization class when he was 10 weeks old. They induced vomiting, but it did not come up. They were able to remove with a scope, thus he avoided surgery. He was just fine the next day and you would have never known anything happened to him. I hope for a similar or better outcome for your pup! Hopefully, the sponge is buried in your yard somewhere and not in your pup's belly!

Let us know how things are going!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm really glad she's at the vet. I hope they can get it out without surgery, too. Hope you hear from them soon...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying everything is OK..


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Any word???


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hoping the sponge comes up.... I'm hoping you all are avoiding surgery. 

These stories are killing me.... pipe cleaners??? A puppy collar AND tags???? Dogs are exhausting sometimes.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

nolefan said:


> Hoping the sponge comes up.... I'm hoping you all are avoiding surgery.
> 
> These stories are killing me.... pipe cleaners??? A puppy collar AND tags???? Dogs are exhausting sometimes.


In my sisters case she was doing a craft with the kids. They were heart shaped pipe cleaners with fruit loops on them. Lol.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Piper ate a nerf dart made of foam. At like, 9 weeks. The first time we had to induce vomiting!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any word?*

Any word? Glad she went to vet.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

The vet did an X-ray which didn't show the sponge. We knew it wouldn't and she didn't do a barium so I don't understand the point. She thinks it's too late to scope and we should monitor her and see if she passes it, which apparently is entirely possible. I'm watching for signs of lethargy, diarrhea and persistent vomiting. She has already vomited once this afternoon, but is still acting normal, her bowls are normal and she's still eating.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

I keep reading about things staying in dogs stomachs for weeks, so I'm not sure why it's too late to scope. My vet thinks it's already in her intestine and if there's a blockage we'll know soon. 

I've also been on the phone with another vet for a second opinion, who agrees with her. I guess we'll wait and see :/


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya I'm with you. As I said in an earlier message, Rundle has had things in her stomach that she has vomited a week after ingesting. Silly that they did an x-ray. What a waste of your money. I would be very annoyed too with the way your vet is handling this so far. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Unfortunately when Ellie had a blockage it didn't show up on x ray and didn't go up and didn't go down. So we did wait and see for a couple days and she just wasn't herself, not really playing much etc. Vet finally did exploratory surgery and sure enough, there it was. The rounded end of a puppy nylabone. 

Waiting is tough. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. Hopefully everything goes well. Can't believe she swallowed the whole sponge. Supposedly there was a golden who swallowed a whole light bulb and it passed.. if that's any consolation.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

I read about that dog somewhere while frantically googling swallowed objects this morning! A light bulb...Crazy! 

We will be monitoring her closely. I'm hopeful that she finds a way to puke it up, if it's still in there. 

As far as my vet I was a little disappointed she wasted my time and money. Yeah.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

LunaBelle said:


> I keep reading about things staying in dogs stomachs for weeks, so I'm not sure why it's too late to scope. My vet thinks it's already in her first ice track and if there's a blockage we'll know soon.
> 
> I've also been on the phone with another vet for a second opinion, who agrees with her. I guess we'll wait and see :/


Sorry I didn't think of that. I just know that it needs to come out before it gets in the intestine.

I am sure your pup will be fine.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe keep calling around until you find a vet that will do a scope?


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I would call an emergency vet if there is one in your area for a second opinion. They would be more accustomed to these types of issues as they tend to happen in the evening or weekend!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna

Call the vet and ask.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

We found the sponge!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

My husband found it lodged in the dishwasher! All this for nothing. How foolish do I feel??

But, also incredibly relieved.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg that is funny. Thank goodness she didn't eat it. Don't feel foolish. It's better to be safe.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

That is great! Better to feel foolish than have to worry about your Golden's wellbeing! Glad its all sorted out. Best wishes!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay!!! Awesome news.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So much better than being stressed out for the next three days watching your girl every second and freaking out, no?

Hey, we've all been there, in one way or another. Sending you a hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sponge*

Don't feel foolish-better to be safe than sorry! Glad you found it!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

What a relief!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

LunaBelle said:


> My husband found it lodged in the dishwasher! All this for nothing. How foolish do I feel??
> 
> But, also incredibly relieved.



This thread is Brilliant.... I haven't laughed this hard for a while

(No offense intended)

This reminds me so much of Ben and all the weird stuff he's eaten...


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

I am honestly so relieved that my girl doesn't have to have surgery and is ok! I am happy to provide a laugh as well  I need it for sure after the stress of today. It's a great lesson for our family since she has just started counter surfing.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you all remember the wedding ring that got eaten and how the owner had to follow her dog around for a week, carefully checking poop?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Do you all remember the wedding ring that got eaten and how the owner had to follow her dog around for a week, carefully checking poop?


My sisters husbands boss bought his girlfriend a 18000 engagement ring. It came up missing. She said well i am going to have their lab exrayed. They found the ring and rocks on the exray. He had to have surgury.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a huge relief! You probably laughed and cried. I know I would have! So glad she doesn't need surgery. 

I heard a story once where an old Lab had to have surgery for something, and while they were in there, they found the inner part of an old baseball in his stomach - the leather skin was gone, the next layer was gone - it was all the way down to the hard rubber inside part. They figured the baseball had been in his stomach for about 10 years and had slowly broken down.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

When I worked as an LVT we had a young dog who just hadn't been doing well for months. 

Finally they did an exploratory and found a 3-inch long alder branch, complete with side twigs and the seed cones still attached, that had somehow worked its way out of her digestive tract into her chest wall. Once it was gone, she was the happiest girl ever.

Alders are TOUGH!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad, you found it n she is fine


----------

